# Orvis Battenkill & Hydro's



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Well done! Couldn't ask for a better Red to break in that new toy! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow!! Congrats! I want that feeling


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice Red Bob. Way to break in the new rod.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Got the same setup in a 6 wt. Great rod and awesome red!!!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Just awesome!
Like rkmurphy said x2


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a great fish, but on a fly rod it's way better than great.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know who's more tired whipped after that slug-fest...


----------

